# 5hp Honda hour meter



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

can I install an hour meter for a motor this small? Thanks.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Look at Tiny Tach. I bought one for my skiff and it has an hour meter as well as the tach. I think its about $100 or $120


----------



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Look at Tiny Tach. I bought one for my skiff and it has an hour meter as well as the tach. I think its about $100 or $120


How should I install it on a gheenoe?


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

I got a cheap one from amazon made by kedsum. It's a tach and hour meter. The tach works sometimes, sometimes it doesnt, but the hour meter works perfect.
It says it's water resistant but a light mist and the unit had water in the screen, but after taking the battery cover off and letting it dry out over the weekend it was working fine again. I recommend wrapping it in syran wrap or putting it in a little zip lock baggie. Or if it's just going to be an hour meter you look at when not running secure it somewhere inside the cowling and never worry about it. It was 15$ I think. I secured mine under my rubrails with velcro so I can hold it in front of me when running to check rpms.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I installed mine on the tiller handle with industrial strength velcro. This is a temporary mount and it will be removed once i find the correct prop for my skiff.


----------



## "Scott" (Apr 10, 2015)

Same as above... secured it to the tiller handle... but plan on leaving it there permanently... I like being able to check the rpm's and the hour meter occasionally.... Its a good idea I think!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You can install an hour meter anywhere (and if moisture is a problem the location I'd choose is somewhere sheltered up inside a console or up under a deck or a gunnel). You can permanently install one or just tie wrap it to a wiring harness (if it also has a tach then you'll want it where you can see while running) -I've always used separate tach and hour meters...

Any hour meter only needs a power source (and it doesn't matter what engine it's tracking since it actually only tracks when your ignition is on - and if you leave your ignition on, your meter is running - another of those "ask me how I know" moments...) and you're in business. Before the advent of motors with internal tracking hour meters (that show your hours whenever a tech with the right software hooks up to your motor's electronics) a stand alone hour meter was the only to properly track maintenance intervals, engine life, etc. I won't rig a skiff without one...


----------



## Sarasotamiles (Dec 8, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> You can install an hour meter anywhere (and if moisture is a problem the location I'd choose is somewhere sheltered up inside a console or up under a deck or a gunnel). You can permanently install one or just tie wrap it to a wiring harness (if it also has a tach then you'll want it where you can see while running) -I've always used separate tach and hour meters...
> 
> Any hour meter only needs a power source (and it doesn't matter what engine it's tracking since it actually only tracks when your ignition is on - and if you leave your ignition on, your meter is running - another of those "ask me how I know" moments...) and you're in business. Before the advent of motors with internal tracking hour meters (that show your hours whenever a tech with the right software hooks up to your motor's electronics) a stand alone hour meter was the only to properly track maintenance intervals, engine life, etc. I won't rig a skiff without one...


the gheenoe does not have any batteries.. i need to buy one but dont know where to put it


----------



## walleyehunter13 (Jun 25, 2016)

This one uses one of those flat watch batteries, and only turns on when it detects ignition voltages

https://www.amazon.com/KEDSUM-Waterproof-Tachometer-Outboard-Replaceable/dp/B00YTXKKDQ

It's the same one I use. If you dont care about the tach and only need the hour meter it's perfect. It has one wire you wrap on a spark plug lead and that's it. You could zip tie it to something under the cowl or have it lead out of the engine and either zip tie or velcro it to something on your gheenoe.
Which gheenoe do you have? Any decks? If no decks then best option is either behind your seat with velcro (that spot never seems to get wet on mine) or if you run a tiller extension you could zip it on there.


----------

